# What's the proper name for this style of outlet?



## chanratt (Apr 29, 2012)

What's the correct name for an outlet that is mounted on a wall rather that being recessed (like you see in factories etc with the wire being inside metal/plastic) conduit. I want to install two outlets in my basement but the walls are block. I would like to know what to ask for in the Depot. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i just walk around till i find it,and if i don't i just go to Lowes:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Wiremold?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I think that you are just referring to a surface mount box.

Just mount any old 4x4 box and use one of these:


----------



## chanratt (Apr 29, 2012)

ok thanks guys!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Surface box...when you go to home depot it will be pretty obvious what you need.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, since we're just throwing out terms....

Surface-mount box.
4S box.
1900 box.
289 box.
Four-Square box.
232 box.
Jbox.
Comm box.


Raised cover.
Industrial cover.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Well, since we're just throwing out terms....
> 
> Surface-mount box.
> 4S box.
> ...


You missed mulberry cover...:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> You missed mulberry cover...:laughing:


Must be an east-coast term.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Must be an east-coast term.


Must be..:thumbup:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

ask for an electrician:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

world llc said:


> ask for an electrician:thumbsup:


At home depot?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> At home depot?


maybe.... if not an electrician there are definitely day laborers there you can take home :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

This is one like you should use. It has the tabs on the sides for mounting. You should run pvc conduit from up by the sill plate down to the box..................................

Qty.: 
Add to Cart CANTEX 33 Cu. In. New Work Electrical Box Item #: 115863 
Model #: L5133365 
•Used for conduit termination box, wire splices and 2 single-gang electrical devices 
•Single-gang surface mounted electrical box which contains 1 conduit entrance hub in each of the 2 short walls of the box 
•Uses single-gang electrical device cover


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

A 1900 box.


----------

